# Library and CPU?



## alenor (Jun 25, 2019)

Which epic library wont give me CPU (i3) spikes with lot of staccato at once...

- Jaeger
- Metropolis Ark 1
- Musical Sampling
- something else


----------



## ironbut (Jul 5, 2019)

If you just need staccato, you might give Furia Staccato Strings a try. 
I got it for free with some other stuff from Impact but it's pretty cheap and laptop friendly.
https://vi-control.net/community/th...ngs-by-impact-soundworks-starting-at-0.48229/


----------



## JamieLang (Jul 31, 2019)

The “CPU meter”, understanding isnt telling you that your CPU ran out of juice necessarily, its telling you that SOMETHING in your system couldnt complete in the alotted buffer time. Ive never tried to do VI work on a dual core(as VIs are generally the most demanding thing you can do with audio/music production), but its TYPICALLY the drive or you have the buffer set too small, which taxes everything involved for lower latency. For orchestral sounds you should be able to use 256 buffers without major issues. You might doiblecheck with the specific libraries, but you want to choose 44.1 as the sample rate so its not having to do a conversion in that buffer, too. 

I just point so you can start with understanding what that meter is actually reading. Too many people are discouraged because they think they need a bigger CPU....buy one....still have issues....becuase it was trying to stream all the libraries off a USB1 drive connected to a hub on Windows (or somthing not the CPU)....running out of RAM and relying on Windows or OsX virtual RAM....something....

Happy composing.


----------



## AndyP (Aug 10, 2019)

alenor said:


> Which epic library wont give me CPU (i3) spikes with lot of staccato at once...
> 
> - Musical Sampling


Il like musical samples. I have the complete orchestral bundle and it sounds great, and dry!
Its not the cpu friendliest, but that's no issue for me. Staccatos work pretty well. Using Controllers (cc1) for swells in trailer brass is cpu hungry.

But I would not recommend this for starters or as standalone library, because it does not have to many articulations, no woodwinds, no percussion. But it sounds great. Easy to play.

For Staccato and Spiccato, thumbs up.


----------

